# Air conditioning concern for Phoenix owners



## iscarian (Mar 27, 2004)

I am considering a Mini for a second car. I live in Phoenix and have heard that the AC is not the best for the area. I would love your opinions on the AC. Is it Great, good or just adequate. I really love the car, but would hate to sweat everyday in it. TIA!!  

John


----------



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

*John . . . . . * IMO the MINI will handle the intense heat that you experience in the Valley of the Sun, but that is *opinion* only. With the sunroof mine has done well in the high desert with temps about 100°. I would stay away from the sunroof and opt for a white roof to handle those 120° days.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

iscarian said:


> I am considering a Mini for a second car. I live in Phoenix and have heard that the AC is not the best for the area. I would love your opinions on the AC. Is it Great, good or just adequate. I really love the car, but would hate to sweat everyday in it. TIA!!
> 
> John


John,
My father-in-law had a Mini Cooper S here in Phoenix and the AC worked great. I drove it for about a week and had no complaints about the AC.


----------



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

*tint the sunroof*

I tinted my sunroof with a 5% tint (5% light passes through) helped the a/c lots (no problem to start with). Also tinted the windows 35% front and 20% rear three). The tint combo did make a differance.


----------



## ZIPPY5150 (Jan 23, 2004)

*some pics of Blu*

sorry i didn't post pics so here they are


----------



## SinCityMINIClub (Apr 22, 2004)

iscarian said:


> I am considering a Mini for a second car. I live in Phoenix and have heard that the AC is not the best for the area. I would love your opinions on the AC. Is it Great, good or just adequate. I really love the car, but would hate to sweat everyday in it. TIA!!
> 
> John


As a Las Vegas resident I have found that the MINI factory air is NOT adequate when it comes to keeping me cool in temps over 100. This has also been the complaint of other owners in the SCMC. Up to 100 degrees and it's okay.. over 100, and you have to blast it, and even then it is not cold air.


----------

